# Jamaican DIY home reno



## j_cover (Jul 31, 2012)

*down stairs bathroom*

The down stairs bath room had such horrible tiling. It as if the tiler was crossed eyed and drunk. This bath room was my first tiling diy experiencs on my own. I can definitely say there was a learning curve. 

I most apologize for the quality of the picture of the bath room before the reno. The poor quality is actually making it look better than it really was.


----------



## j_cover (Jul 31, 2012)

*Up stairs kitchen*

The upstairs kitchen was too small so we relocated to a larger area.
We also hated the brown tile that was every were in the upstairs, so you know that had to go. Fortunately the tiles were put down poorly and therefore gave no trouble when removing.


I decided again to use porcelain tiles for the new kitchen counter top and to give the illusion that the sink was a under mounted type I actual had to cut the tile to rap around the sink. it was no easy task as the sink wasn't the regular rectangle shape but fortunately laying down 600 square feet of floor tile on the floor gave me the necessary skills to pull it off semi professionally.


----------



## j_cover (Jul 31, 2012)

Well got a bit of work done on the kitchen.
Just finished tiling the counter top and every thing being equal I will tile the counter top edge tomorrow and have every thing grouted. 
Also I plumped in the sink, fridge ice maker and dish washer. 

Appliance wise I just have to run the gas line for the stove and sort out the electricity for it and the rang hood.


----------



## j_cover (Jul 31, 2012)

if any one is curious as to the final kitchen design, here are the plans I draw up in some random kitchen cabinet program


----------



## j_cover (Jul 31, 2012)

It's been a long time since I posted but I have been busy busy busy. We finally moved upstairs to the larger section which means the kitchen, master bed room, bath room, my son's room, living room and the office have been completed to a habitable state.

I have also started working on the out side. 

Who every painted the house before, did a crappy job and because of that most of the paint was flaking off.
A good engine pressure washer made short work of removing the loose paint.

I got some really high quality acrylic paint on a 25% sale, filled it into my Power sprayer and off I went. Painted 1/3 of the house in just a few hours.

I also took down a coconut tree near the house and those awnings to open up the area and give the house more sun.

I plan on adding some white window trims and painting the eve


----------



## j_cover (Jul 31, 2012)

Added some extra detail on the front of the house


----------

